# Seperating baby guinea pigs from mum?



## Paint Me Proud (17 February 2015)

Okay, so some time ago I used to breed and show guinea pigs (quite successfully) and when we bred we used to seperate baby boars at 6 weeks and sell babies at 8 weeks. Not bred any for 16 years now.

So recently a newly purchased pet piggie produced 3 little pups, two sows and one boar. They are 4 weeks old tomorrow. 

I have been reading the internet and the consensus of opinion now seems to be that young boars should be seperated at 4 weeks old. But to me this seems very young still for me to put my one baby boar by himself.

Is this now the done thing to remove baby boars at 4 weeks?


----------



## Kinder (18 February 2015)

Yes, baby boars should be separated at 4 weeks, as they are able to reproduce even at such an early age.
 I have been breeding pigs for many years and it is what has to be done, although I understand your concern on him being alone. He will be weaned but it is the company he will lack.
If you do not have a companion for him then a small cuddly toy can help for him to snuggle up to.
We put single baby boars in with older boars, they never hurt the baby and settle down quite nicely, normally.
I assume you have no other pigs.
Do you know someone with an older boar he could be bonded with?


----------



## Paint Me Proud (18 February 2015)

I'm surprised as back when i was breeding and showing everyone seperated at 6 weeks, never heard anyone who seperated earlier than this, and I never once had a pregnancy caused by a boar under 6 weeks.

I dont have any other boars, just sows, so the baby boar will have to be on his own, no other options i'm afraid.


----------



## Kinder (18 February 2015)

I have kept pigs for over 40 years and agree, back in the day, 6 weeks was the norm, but it has ben known for a 4 week old to reproduce, and so now 4 weeks , five at most, is the done thing.
At a pinch could leave another week if he isn't "rumbling" at the girls but your decision.
If he is near the others and can hear them, that will help.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (18 February 2015)

Kinder said:



			I have kept pigs for over 40 years and agree, back in the day, 6 weeks was the norm, but it has ben known for a 4 week old to reproduce, and so now 4 weeks , five at most, is the done thing.
At a pinch could leave another week if he isn't "rumbling" at the girls but your decision.
If he is near the others and can hear them, that will help.
		
Click to expand...

Phew, i knew i wasnt going mad with the 6 weeks thing. I will adjust my knowledge now and seperate at 4 weeks. 

Poor lad but he will only be seperated by a mesh panel so wont be completely isolated.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (21 February 2015)

We now have 7 guinea pigs because we failed to separate them early enough........no males left now! Found homes for them.


----------

